# Remote - Desktop



## Kaladial (27. Jan 2009)

moin

folgendes möchte ich machen:

- ich habe 2 pcs auf denen winxp läuft
- auf pc 1 soll ein java programm laufen 

in diesem programm gibt es einen button: "verbinden mit pc 2"
wenn ich auf diesen button klicke möchte ich die windows-oberfläche so wie sie derzeit auf pc 2 angezeigt wird
in meinem javaprogramm sehen ... 

halt wie bei vnc oder pcanywhere

was für libs brauche ich da und hat jemand irgendwo vielleicht nen kleines beispielprogramm ? 
die verbindung soll über netzwerk laufen...

mfg Kala


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Für VNC muss auf PC 2 ein VNC server installiert sein. Wenn das kein Problem ergibt, dann kannst Du google bemühen. Es gibt irgendwelche Java-Bibliotheken für VNC, suchen musste aber selber: Java VNC client


----------



## Kaladial (27. Jan 2009)

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=76839

^^ würd ich gern benutzen nur is keine doku dabei .... 
also wie benutze ich die bibliothek ?


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Da steht doch, es ist für J2ME (Micro Edition... Also für Telefone). Das willst Du nicht. Fang nochmal an!


----------



## Kaladial (27. Jan 2009)

tolle hilfe... so von oben herab ... also jo habs überlesen das das nur für mobil is ... wie wäre es wenn du von deinem hohen ross runter kommst und ma sinnvolle hilfe leistest?


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Kaladial hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=76839
> 
> ^^ würd ich gern benutzen nur is keine doku dabei ....
> also wie benutze ich die bibliothek ?


Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du etwas erklären würdest, was Du Dir gedacht hast und nicht einfach schriebest: "Das da klingt lustig... Wie mach ich's nun?"...

Glashaus ;-)


----------



## Kaladial (27. Jan 2009)

hab ich eigentlich in dem 1. post geschrieben ... 

ich würde gern die winoberfläche des 2. pcs auf dem 1. pc darstellen (und steuern) mit einer eigenen benutzeroberfläche drum herrum ... 

halt nen system wo mein programm läuft das aus ner menüleiste dem darstellungs-frame und ner fußzeile besteht... 

und in der mitte 1 button "verbinden mit pc" ... 

und wenn ich da drauf klick will ich das in dem frame halt das windows des anderen pcs erscheint ...


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Befindet sich ein VNC Server auf PC 2, bzw. kannst/darfst Du auf PC 2 einen installieren? Wenn das nicht geht, bleibt Dir höchstens RDP. Das macht aber eine eigene Session auf PC 1 auf. Und ob der RDP-Server wirklich bei jedem Windows dabei ist, weiß ich nicht genau... Wenn auf PC 2 ein VNC server drauf ist, bzw. installiert werden kann, dann kannst Du einen Client für VNC suchen. Ich habe noch keinen aus Java heraus benutzt. Das lässt Dir zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder Du suchst nach ein paar Bibliotheken oder Du wartest, dass hier schonmal jemand genau Dein Problem gelöst hat. Ich glaube letzteres aber nicht.

Wenn Du denn nun einen Kandidaten gefunden hast, beschreib doch, warum es der sein soll und wo genau Deine Probleme liegen.

Und damit ich nicht so von oben herab wirke: Hier ein ganz brüderlicher Aufheiterungssmiley.


----------



## Kaladial (27. Jan 2009)

jo sorry klang halt wirklich net sehr nett  

also ich kann auf dem 2. pc auch ein vnc server installieren...
RDP = Romote Desktop von Windows oder ?


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Kaladial hat gesagt.:
			
		

> RDP = Romote Desktop von Windows oder ?


Jupp. Das da: Remote Desktop Protocol (wikipedia)
VNC hört sich trotzdem eher nach Deinem Problem an. Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!

Kennt jemand anderes eine VNC-Lib für Java und hat damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Kaladial (27. Jan 2009)

oder eine rdp - lib ... 

mir is die verbindung eigentlich egal ... beide systeme (sowohl p1 und p2) können von mir beliebig konfiguriert werden 

nur muss ich in meinem programm irgendwie die oberfläche hinbekommen (also mit allen funktionen wie remote desktop oder vnc) also ich will das nicht nur anzeigen sondern auch normal benutzen können ... 

is echt wichtig und wäre echt nice wenn jemand da was kennt ... 
im inet find ich nix passendes ... aber wer weis ... inet is groß


----------



## Mentor49 (30. Jan 2009)

Also ne einfach Oberflächenübertragung wäre nicht schwer (Halt alle Veränderungen schicken, und der Client stellt sich das Bild dann zusammen)
Allerdings ist die Steuerung son Problem, wegen Auflösung usw.
Also wenns ohne Steuerung sein könnte, könntest du dir das locker selbst programmieren.
Aber mit Steuerung musste wohl wirklich auf iwas fertiges zurückgreifen..


----------



## tuxedo (30. Jan 2009)

Die Robot-Klasse ist da eigentlich sehr behilflich. Hab damit mal testweise eine Art VNC nachgebaut. Hat keine 2h gedauert. Updatrate war mit vertretbarer CPU-Auslastung bei rund 10 Frames. 
Hab auch nicht jeden Frame komplett übertragen, sondern vergleiche angestellt (dirty rectangle detection).

Wenn man es schafft das "Screenshot knipsen" schneller zu machen (der Robot erzeugt dummerweise, zumindest in der Windows-Variante, immer wieder ein neues int[] was unnötig Zeit und Ressourcen kostet), dann bekommt man auch mehr Frames hin. Mein Profiling hatte da gezeigt, dass das Screenshot knipsen das Nadelöhr darstellt. 

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jan 2009)

wenn man mit robot screen shots macht diese einfach über sockets überträgt, die klicks vom benutzer emfanng und mit robot simulieren... ich denke das düfte nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## tuxedo (31. Jan 2009)

Sag ich doch. Hab nur 2h gebraucht, inklusive Kommunikation im Netzwerk. 

Aber das Screenshotknipsen mit dem Robot ist halt etwas "unperformant".

Ich hoffe Sun bessert da in der nächsten Version nach.

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (31. Jan 2009)

ich denke nicht dass da was nachgebessert wird. für sowas ist das ja auch nicht gedacht ...


----------

